# Great little stand for my Bandsaw Station



## RandyMorter

Thanks for the review. I just built a stand for my Ridgid Sander this weekend - I wish I'd thought of looking at HF!

What stand is that? I did a search on their site but didn't see one that looks like the one you got. What is the max height?


----------



## patcollins

Hey Randy

Here is the link


----------



## RandyMorter

That looks like almost an exact fit for the Ridgid sander. I don't know for sure how it would work with regard to the position of the mounting holes (whether you'd be drilling into the stand itself), but the top of the one I made was 20-1/2" x 16-1/2". Thanks again!


----------

